# Satinette question



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you call a blue check satinette? Mine is not t-pattern or spread to where it can be called lace. Can't be called a bluette because that is just for blue barred birds.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not sure maybe like you said a blue check satinette


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah but that could be a bit misleading if the person doesn't realize it's frill stenciled and not just a normal blue check. But I will assume most people know what Satinettes are supposed to look like, haha.

I was just wondering if there was a fancy name for it, like there is with bluettes, sulphurettes, brunettes, silverettes, etc.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What about Bluechekettes? LOL


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Your bird is probably a mis-marked bird. If it has the proper frill stencil and toy stencil it would be a blue laced Satinette or Blondinette.

Go to the Classic Old Frill web site and look at the standard of colors, there is not a blue check or blue bar listed. www.classicoldfrill.org

Jim


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

ohaus said:


> Your bird is probably a mis-marked bird. If it has the proper frill stencil and toy stencil it would be a blue laced Satinette or Blondinette.
> 
> Go to the Classic Old Frill web site and look at the standard of colors, there is not a blue check or blue bar listed. www.classicoldfrill.org
> 
> Jim


That makes sense if the bird requires Tpattern to have a proper laced effect. would be a bit distorted on a check bird I would think


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ohaus said:


> Your bird is probably a mis-marked bird. If it has the proper frill stencil and toy stencil it would be a blue laced Satinette or Blondinette.
> 
> Go to the Classic Old Frill web site and look at the standard of colors, there is not a blue check or blue bar listed. www.classicoldfrill.org
> 
> Jim


It is frill stenciled, just not a t-pattern (laced with spot tail) or spread (laced with laced tail) frill stencil. It's a normal check. When I said that I assumed everyone would know it was frill stenciled as that is what satinettes are. The blue [white] bar kind are bluettes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually the bird I have as a breeder may just be a lesser quality stencil and not as white, I can't remember at the moment. But some of the babies have been more like checks than t-checks.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to see a photo of it's droppings before I can offer an answer!! Vivagirl


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

vivagirl said:


> I need to see a photo of it's droppings before I can offer an answer!! Vivagirl


Wrong thread?


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

vivagirl said:


> I need to see a photo of it's droppings before I can offer an answer!! Vivagirl


 Too funny!


----------



## tnachreiner77 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Looking for Blondinette and COF*

Looking for a few pair depending on color etc. anyone know someone i can reach out to?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Becky, would be blue lace spottail still.


----------

